# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  muscle pass cuando?

## Ella

hola a todos!, a ver, he estado pensando, y me gustaria saber vuestra opinion para cuando es bueno iniciarse para aprender el muscle pass.
se que es complicado y bastante costoso de conseguir, de alli mi pregunta.
creeis que es mejor aprenderlo cuando ya se manejen los depositos y empalmes (con una base)? mejor a la vez que se empieza? mas adelante? no es necesario aprenderlo?...
tengo entendido que hay que practicarlo mucho y no sale despues de tiempo.

----------


## letang

Al ser una técnica en la que lo más importante es el desarrollo del musculo, creo que cuando empezar a practicalro es lo de menos... quiza es más importante cuándo empezar a usarlo, pero por practicarlo no pasa nada, croe yo.
Así irás cogiendo la fuera que haga falta y el día que necesite incorporarlo en alguna rutina o algo, lo tengas preparado.

Yo llevo un tiempo practicando pero tampoco ha sido una practica constante. De repente alguno días me pego el atracón y todo el día apretando la moneda, de repente me paso una semana sin hacerlo... Pero siemrpe que tengo aluna moenda grandita u objeto similar, lo pruebo xD

Me va saltando algo decente más o menos, pero nada comaprado a lo que he visto por ahí en vídeos  :shock: 
Y a veces me sube la moneda recta, sin dar vueltas por el camino. Dando vueltitas queda más "chulo" xD

Yo lo practico por... porque sí, jeje, porque yo no sé manejar monedas y jamás usaré este pase en una rutina, pero como floritura, o tontería está entretenido.

Es como lo de dar vueltas al bolígrafo en el dedo. Lo practicas por entretenimiento, no hace falta ser mago y tener la vartia mágica para poder practicar esos "pen tricks" xD

Un saludo y suerte!! xD

----------


## bender the offender

Yo he practicado hasta tener ya mi pequeño callo y todavia me cuesta levantarla dos cuartas o mas.Se me nota un poco, cierto movimiento de la mano que empalma la moneda al lanzarla hacia arriba.Es cuestion de constancia.Decia Shoot Ogawa que en Japon hay gente que la lanza con la mano apoyada en una mesa por encima de una botella hasta la otra mano.Tambien decia que practican con varias monedas juntas y que hasta hay campeonatos... curioso ¿no?

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues eso, ve practicando como hacemos todos. Llevo un par de meses (no constantes) y aún no levanto más de unos centímetros. A lo mejor soy de los que no pueden hacerlo, que los hay. Pero no me doy por vencido y seguiré practicando de ve z en cuando. Pero eso sí, me dedico más a lo que de verdad utilizo, falsos depósitos, empalmes, okito...

----------


## Ella

no, no, si yo no tengo idea de como se hace...solo quiero saber cuando es bueno empezar a aprenderlo, en que momento dijisteis...voy a aprender el muscle pass...

----------


## bender the offender

Todo el mundo puede hacerlo.Lo de que hay personas que no pueden es falso.Mis manos son pequeñas y lo consegui.Si no lo hago mejor es porque no he continuado hasta hacerlo mas alto y sin el pequeño empujon que le doy y que creo que es casi imposible no hacer
Comenzar a practicar se puede desde el primer momento.Ademas ayuda a tener un empalme clasico mas consistente

Amos digo yo...

----------


## letang

El tamaño de las manos puede ser algo relevante en el caso de la cartomagia...
pero, en el caso de las monedas... no es muy importante, no?

Y pienso yo... no es preferible tener las manos tirando pa pequeñas que para grandes en el caso del muscle pass? no sé, se me acaba de pasar por la cabeza...

Y si no fuera así... lo único que tienes que hacer es coger otra moneda.
Casi todo el mundo practica el muscle pass con la moneda de dolar.
Prueba con la de dos euros, que es algo más pequeña y tendrás la suerte de poder hacerlo con una moneda más común que los demás... xD

Yo el otro día en una playa de callaos (callaos son piedras que de tanto dar vueltas en el mar se ponen redonditas y hay playas que son solo piedras de estas.... por si acaso por la peninsula no se le conozca así, y le llamen de otra forma) pos cogí algunos callaos y salían unos muscle pass de la muerte, más altos de lo que consigo con cualquier moneda! jejeje

Nada, a seguir practicando! xD

Un saludo

----------


## bender the offender

Puede ser dificil encontrarla pero yo lo hago siempre con una moneda de 50 escudos portugueses.Es del tamaño de medio dolar pero muy ligera y vuela un 30% mas que otra de su tamaño.Si podeis, probar con esa...

----------


## neo21

ella wapa, solo decirte que cuando hablamos el otro dia del muscle pass me pico la curiosidad, y ya casi me sale  :shock:  a ver si te pillo por el messenger y te digo, :D

----------


## Mr Poza

Claudia, yo decidi aprender el muscle xq un video de una moneda que atravesaba un cristal. Uno de los efectos magicos que he visto que mas me han gustado, de lo mas visual q hay.

Claro q uno lo practica y luego se pone con el cristal entre las manos y le queda una chapuza (Por eso no lo mando a la videoteca :P )

Un saludo

----------


## to

Cual es el muscle pass?

----------


## Andrex

yo lo llevo practicando un par de meses jaja pero no avanza muxo...poco a poco saldra no?jaja

----------


## danielo_dela

ya me va saliendo .me lo enseño mariano goñi discipulo de rené y a jean pierre vallarino

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

He tratado y tratado y ...................nada!
Porfa, si alguien puede ayudarme................ :(

----------


## Azran

¿este es el mismo pase que se utiliza para una version de la moneda a través del vaso de chupito?

----------


## eidanyoson

este hilo llevaba cerrado un montón, en fin. (sí Azran, lo es   :Smile1:  )

----------


## guitarxp

Yo lo veo dificilisimo... Me lo voy a tomar con calma o me romperé algo... :-)

----------


## juanete

> este hilo llevaba cerrado un montón, en fin. (sí Azran, lo es   )






Cual es el problema de abrir un hilo antiguo, si igual hay gente que le puede interesar y al que no le interesa, no le presta atención...fácil y bonito.   :roll:  :roll:   :Smile1:   :D

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Creo que se debe empezar a practicar lo mas pronto posible. Comenzar con el empalme clásico, luego el modificado clásico modificado y finalmente ejercitar la muscultura con el pass.

----------

